# Compensation Package



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi All,

So I'll be moving to Dubai very soon, hopefully, and I just got details of my compensation package.

Everything looks good, but I'd like an opinion on my Car allowance. I've been given a monthly budget of AED1900. (Insurance is for my own cost).

Any ideas what kind of car I could get with that? Links to lease companies?

I'm an "entry-level" so a luxurious package is not expected... at least not yet... 

Thanks for any opinions/advices!

Regards,
Sea.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You will be able to get a small to medium sized car, depending on the rental company that you use. Most medium sized cars are in the range of 2300 - 2500 (again, depends on the rental company you use!). Insurance would be included if you choose to rent, else it is 5% the value of the car if you choose to buy. Please check the small print before signing anything and inspect the car for damage before driving off.

On average, companies offer about 2000 AED per month as a transport allowance, so your allowance is about right! As it is an entry-level job, I doubt that you wil get much more than that in any case.


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

*Thanks!!*

Hey there, thanks a lot for the swift reply! appreciated!

Believe the company will have one fixed car lease/purchase company that they work with, but until then, do you know the names of a few so I go through their fleet and get an idea of what to expect?

On a different note, I will have to take driving classes + exams (license not convertible) once in Dubai, please give me peace of mind and tell me that these can be taken in English?? or will I have to wait till I've learnt Arabic?


----------



## greatexpectations (Aug 5, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> You will be able to get a small to medium sized car, depending on the rental company that you use. Most medium sized cars are in the range of 2300 - 2500 (again, depends on the rental company you use!). Insurance would be included if you choose to rent, else it is 5% the value of the car if you choose to buy. Please check the small print before signing anything and inspect the car for damage before driving off.
> 
> On average, companies offer about 2000 AED per month as a transport allowance, so your allowance is about right! As it is an entry-level job, I doubt that you wil get much more than that in any case.



Maz, question for you...is it 5% of current market value, or 5% of new value?

clearly a large difference....


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

greatexpectations said:


> Maz, question for you...is it 5% of current market value, or 5% of new value?
> 
> clearly a large difference....


Current value. We bought our cars brand new a year ago. We have just renewed the insurance on them and they reduced the value by 15%. (Although according to the classifieds, we could actually sell them for more than that). We also switched insurers. Arab Orient quoted 7000AED to renew and AXA quoted 5000AED. This is for hubby's car. Arab Orient were a pain to deal with anyway.


----------



## foxy (Jan 28, 2008)

Sea said:


> Hi All,
> 
> So I'll be moving to Dubai very soon, hopefully, and I just got details of my compensation package.
> 
> ...


Sea, that seems quite low to me - you have to take into consideration if that is a whole transportation allowance depending on where you live you will have to add the following 

SALIK - Road Toll 
Registration - 500aed yearly 
Insurance - Roughly 5% of the cars current value 
Petrol 
Servicing

To give you an idea a Lexus IS300 New will set you back around 2500aed a month over 4 years, insurance of 7000aed per year servicing at approx 750aed each time you service it, 85aed each time you fill up with petrol.

Hope that helps


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Foxy,
Really? Wow. I thought that amount would be enough for a small car, it will be just me in it. From this site: dubaifaqs. com I just learned that, e.g. a lease on a Toyota Yaris from Hertz is about 1342AED per month - or is that info way outdated? It is 2007 info though, have things changed a lot?

Any estimates on the road toll? 
And I'm probably gonna lease (not buy) the car, so as Maz25 mentioned, Insurance will be included?

Thanks all!!


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

oh, and btw, is it at all a possibility to rely on public transportation to get to and from work? The way one can rely on the well connected public transport networks in Western and Northern European countries?
I don't have location details yet, but I suppose it will be pretty central.

Thanks all!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sea said:


> Hey Foxy,
> Really? Wow. I thought that amount would be enough for a small car, it will be just me in it. From this site: dubaifaqs. com I just learned that, e.g. a lease on a Toyota Yaris from Hertz is about 1342AED per month - or is that info way outdated? It is 2007 info though, have things changed a lot?
> 
> Any estimates on the road toll?
> ...


No, you cannot rely on public transport! There are buses but unless you know which one to take and where they are going, I would say that you are better off relying on taxis. Be prepared to be ripped off at the beginning - taxi drivers can smell a newbie a mile off!!! The metro will start operating in September next year, so if you are very, very patient, then that will be another option.

The salik toll will cost you 4 AED each time you go through the toll gates. If you go through 2 of the toll gates within one hour, whilst travelling in the same direction, you only get charged once! When you first arrive, you are better off renting a car. That price you quoted is probably outdated! You will probably be looking closer to 1600 AED for a small car! My work colleagues are getting some good deals on car rentals, so when you arrive, PM me and I will get some info from them for you. Insurance is included with the rentals but read the small print before you sign to make sure you will not end up with a huge bill in the event that you have an accident.

OK - driving lessons! No, you do not need to learn arabic. Everything will be done in English. If you've had your license for more than 2 years, you have to take a min of 20 lessons. Start-up cost will be about 2000 AED including lessons, tests, license, safety lecture (God knows what they teach in that since everyone drive like maniacs here!). Waiting time before you can start can range from 1 week to 3 months! Now for the bad news - the examiner can fail you for no reason! No one passes their test the first time. You only pass after you have made some people very rich and very happy. It all comes down to luck rather than driving skills. YOu could drive badly and pass or drive like a pro and fail!!!

I have to take lessons as wel as despite having a UK license, they are refusing to swap it cause I do not have a UK passport. I refuse to take lessons and throw money away chasing the dream! Once your residency visa is stamped in your passport, it becomes illegal to drive on any other license other than a UAE license! If you are caught driving on your home country license, you will be arrested! I was planning to do just that till I read an article in the paper about a lorry driver who has been jailed for not having a UAE license! So, beware!


----------



## foxy (Jan 28, 2008)

A Yaris on a 2 year lease at the moment from Hertz is 1595aed brand new and you have to keep it for the 2 years otherwise you have to pay a 6 month penalty.

IMHO you would be better to buy at least at the end you can sell it and if it is Toyota or Nissan you will not loose that much money.

Public Transport - mmmm none that I would even touch.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

foxy said:


> A Yaris on a 2 year lease at the moment from Hertz is 1595aed brand new and you have to keep it for the 2 years otherwise you have to pay a 6 month penalty.
> 
> IMHO you would be better to buy at least at the end you can sell it and if it is Toyota or Nissan you will not loose that much money.
> 
> Public Transport - mmmm none that I would even touch.



We bought a brand new Rav4 a year ago. We paid 10,000 dirhams deposit (mainly to cover the first year's insurance) and repayments are 1850 Dirhams a month. Now, if you go second hand you could probably do alot better than that.


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Maz25,
Wow! Thanks a lot for the info! ok, so public transport - out!  hahaha...
Will definitely PM once I arrive (approx. Jan 09).
Will certainly have to take the driving lessons.... *uhh, do I at least get a full license right away? Or I'll have to drive with an experienced driver for at least a year like in some countries?*

Noted! I will stay away from the wheels until I have a UAE license!
Thanks!!

Flossie & Foxy - thanks! yeah, I am still deciding between buying and leasing, and if buying, it will most probably be a 2nd hand one.

Thanks so much, u guys!
And I look forward to joining any of the nights out once there.

Cheers!
Sea


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sea said:


> Hey Maz25,
> 
> Will certainly have to take the driving lessons.... *uhh, do I at least get a full license right away? Or I'll have to drive with an experienced driver for at least a year like in some countries?*


You get a full license straight away, which provided you are over 21, is valid for 10 years. If you are aged between 18 -21, it's renewable every year!


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Maz25, I'm over 21 
Thanks flossie! If buying, I probably will go secondhand. 
Look forward to meeting u all soon!

Cheers,
Sea.


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

*To buy or not to buy?*

Hey again guys! 
Figured you guys are a knowledgeable bunch so you must have good advice on this. (Thanks in advance!)

How does one decide between buying a car or leasing one? And how does one decide between going for a brand new one or a used one? To be honest, I don't know for how long I'm gonna stay in Dubai (2? 3? 5? 7? ++??) as my contract isn't time bound. (+ I have a feeling that I'm gonna like working/living there and not wanna run away after the first year! ) 

What I think I do know is that I probably won't export the car when/if  leaving Dubai, so how easy/quick will it be to get rid of it? + If I were to buy a used one, I'd have to put all the cash down at once? 

I'm thinking either a Yaris or a Corolla (and the Yaris 09 makes me smile! )

Thanks for any words of wisdom + good advice guys! Can't wait to meet y'all! 

Cheers,
Sea.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Sea said:


> Hey again guys!
> Figured you guys are a knowledgeable bunch so you must have good advice on this. (Thanks in advance!)
> 
> How does one decide between buying a car or leasing one? And how does one decide between going for a brand new one or a used one? To be honest, I don't know for how long I'm gonna stay in Dubai (2? 3? 5? 7? ++??) as my contract isn't time bound. (+ I have a feeling that I'm gonna like working/living there and not wanna run away after the first year! )
> ...


_We go out most weekends, so when you arrive make sure you join us on one of our nights out._


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

Hahaha! no no Maz25, I do not wish to die just yet... 
So I'll get run over in a cute tiny little liftback? There's also a Yaris sedan.... hmm...

long term plans? no clue... tsk tsk! yes, I should get a-thinking!


----------



## Sea (Sep 30, 2008)

PS: yay!! I'm now an "Expat member", no longer an "Expat newbie"  Can't wait to get there and actually start helping others out with their questions!


----------

